# Lock & Dam today



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Today I drove up to the Lock & Dam marina to check on things. They were in the process of stocking the store up and doing a little burning and cleaning around the camp sites. The boat ramp trolley was in working order. It all looked good. About 10 people were bank fishing and the water was fast moving and still pretty muddy but not as bad as I had thought. On my website I have been watching the water temperature steadily climb and currently it's right near 55 deg. Looks like the spawn run will be soon! I'll be headed up there soon to do a little day fishing and maybe pitch a tent if the bite is good. I took a picture and put it on my website.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

I cant wait should be soon!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the report, Superbowl Sunday used to be starting date of the LnD. If the water was halfway clear the fishing was usually good by then.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Patiently waiting................................
Loy, we need to fish again soon.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks to the oil prices I was laid off before 10am Monday morning. On a brighter note ill have more time to fish an ill update y'all everywhere I go. Hitting Richland chambers in about an hour an ill work my way down to riverside through out the week. Richland, lack limstone. Lock n dam. Lake Livingston Dam. Then riverside. Anyone wants to join pm me an lets set something up. I'm a kayak fisher but I love fishing the bank.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It looks like there's a big slug of water heading for LnD and probably Riverside by this weekend.

We need Sunbeam for an interpretation of the evidence. The slug is currently at the upstream station USGS 08062700 Trinity Rv at Trinidad, TX.

It has to go through Oakwood and then approach LnD.

How long will this slug take to hit LnD and then Riverside? It looks like about a 5-1/2 foot gage height change in Trinidad.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> It looks like there's a big slug of water heading for LnD and probably Riverside by this weekend.
> 
> How long will this slug take to hit LnD and then Riverside? It looks like about a 5-1/2 foot gage height change in Trinidad.


The LnD is on the rise again right now.
So much for this weekend.

.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I doubt if the rise is too significant. If you take a look at my graphs you can see the rise in Dallas was short lived and usually when that happens you can expect just a minor increase in water level around the Crockett and Riverside areas downstream. I have noticed that the river tends to flatten out the rises the farther downstream that it gets.
I might try to get up to LnD this Saturday if time permits as I'm going to set out some limb lines in the Riverside area also this weekend.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Good to know FlyingV. I hope your right.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

A rise in the river from rain in the Dallas area will give a big push to those WB wanting to go upstream into the creeks. I think just inside those creek mouths will be holding some spawners. The time is right IF no local rainfall happens.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

firedog said:


> A rise in the river from rain in the Dallas area will give a big push to those WB wanting to go upstream into the creeks. I think just inside those creek mouths will be holding some spawners. The time is right IF no local rainfall happens.


We caught some males in the middle of December so they're not just starting to arrive now. They've been there for over a month.

The banks will be very muddy & slick because we're getting light rain right now & the rain has not stopped yet.

.


----------

